# LYS in Ontario Canada



## CrochetyLady (Feb 18, 2012)

On my latest visit to relatives in Ontario I decided to show you what a great LYS exists in Listowel. It's the outlet store for Spinrite Yarns and they carry Bernat, Patons, Lily, Phentex and also get discontinued yarns and such from other companies. That green garbage bag on the chair in front of the store is the latest addition to my stash...had to rearrange my luggage to get it on the plane!


----------



## GudrunM (Feb 17, 2012)

I love this store and I love it when they have good specials. I am 1 1/2 hrs. away and I don't drive so whenever I hear someone going that way I try to hitch a ride. Glad you were there and liked it. I can identify with that garbage bag. I buy a lot when I am there.


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

I just looked it up on Google maps and found out I'm 3 hours away. From those pictures it almost looks like it's worth the trip.


----------



## GudrunM (Feb 17, 2012)

Maybe when they have their tent specials it will be worht your while. If you give your name to them they will notify you via email when these special events happen. Otherwise what you save you may spend on gas unless you combine it with another purpose for going.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

heffernb said:


> I just looked it up on Google maps and found out I'm 3 hours away. From those pictures it almost looks like it's worth the trip.


I google map it as well, I am 1 hour 43 minutes away.
Gas is sooo expensive right now.

June


----------



## GudrunM (Feb 17, 2012)

Maybe if we get a group of knitters together and car pool it may be worth it.



Junelouise said:


> heffernb said:
> 
> 
> > I just looked it up on Google maps and found out I'm 3 hours away. From those pictures it almost looks like it's worth the trip.
> ...


----------



## CrochetyLady (Feb 18, 2012)

GudrunM said:


> Maybe when they have their tent specials it will be worht your while. If you give your name to them they will notify you via email when these special events happen. Otherwise what you save you may spend on gas unless you combine it with another purpose for going.


Here's a link to the website where you can sign up for their newsletter. They send out a flyer once a month showing the sales and classes. Have fun!!

http://www.yarnfactoryoutlet.com/


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

well thank you so much for the info we are going to be travelling that way in about a month will definetely go


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

Sounds like a good reason for a "pilgrimage"!My friend and I went to a winter tent sale, there, several years ago, and I clocked it ---100 miles(160 km.) from my house.It was a lovely drive, on a clear, very cold day. After the exhaustion of the tent sale, we refreshed ourselves, with lunch in a local pub!


GudrunM said:


> Maybe if we get a group of knitters together and car pool it may be worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I've just subscribed to the newsletter.Just what I need---more yarn!


CrochetyLady said:


> GudrunM said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe when they have their tent specials it will be worht your while. If you give your name to them they will notify you via email when these special events happen. Otherwise what you save you may spend on gas unless you combine it with another purpose for going.
> ...


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

I sad, i don't live close by, but how can you not buy anything there. I guess I'm glad I live far away.have fun when you go.


----------



## MajorJane (Aug 22, 2011)

I also love the store in Listowel - always find great buys!. I also like the Lens Mills stores - there is one is Guelph, Waterloo, London, Cambridge and Woodstock..... lots of yarns and supplies and good prices.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

CrochetyLady said:


> On my latest visit to relatives in Ontario I decided to show you what a great LYS exists in Listowel. It's the outlet store for Spinrite Yarns and they carry Bernat, Patons, Lily, Phentex and also get discontinued yarns and such from other companies. That green garbage bag on the chair in front of the store is the latest addition to my stash...had to rearrange my luggage to get it on the plane!


Try and catch their tent sale in August.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

See Mikey in the window.
I follow him on Facebook. 
I have also been a member of the crochet crowd
for quite a while. He does loom knitting too.
He is from Canada and has a lot of online videos.
I crochet and we have chatted when he was
online.
I don't have a passport and the store is quite far
for me to drive to.
Bernat yarns were made in Uxbridge, Massachusetts years
ago. Not far from where I live. They sold out.
There was a fire just a few years ago that destroyed
that mill. I made my first afghan with Bernat yarn.
http://www.pbase.com/abrackett/uxbridge_7_21_07





They say that the owner of the mill turned off the sprinkler
system when work was being done. Not sure how
long it was turned off for and locked out. Could have
been months. 
They believe that a welding company in the basement of
the building could have caused the fire.
You are supposed to wait, about 45 minutes, after the last
weld before leaving the building. To make sure
that embers aren't there that could start a fire.
They think that an ember or embers from welding sparked
the blaze.
Dick


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> heffernb said:
> 
> 
> > I just looked it up on Google maps and found out I'm 3 hours away. From those pictures it almost looks like it's worth the trip.
> ...


----------



## GudrunM (Feb 17, 2012)

oh, how sad to see that buiding burning.



DickWorrall said:


> See Mikey in the window.
> I follow him on Facebook.
> I have also been a member of the crochet crowd
> for quite a while. He does loom knitting too.
> ...


----------



## calmlake (May 16, 2011)

The store is roomy, too. DH drove me there for the first time last week. Bought a full handle bag of the 35 cents per ounce yarn. Lady packed it so tight in the bag, she could barely tie a knot. All this for under $20.00. Take a lunch and justify the gas. I'll go again when the stash wears down a bit.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

calmlake said:


> The store is roomy, too. DH drove me there for the first time last week. Bought a full handle bag of the 35 cents per ounce yarn. Lady packed it so tight in the bag, she could barely tie a knot. All this for under $20.00. Take a lunch and justify the gas. I'll go again when the stash wears down a bit.


Yep. One can go beserk in there and go broke also. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Friendlyfrogsandrainbows (May 10, 2011)

My mother and I make a trip out there every August. We also stop in Cambridge at the Lens Mills Store. It is ladies day out. This year we are going to the Sew'n Knit'n Serge shop in Toronto. They are on 15 Gower Street in the east end. They are supposed to be having a tent sale in April. So far I haven't seen an email confirming this. I will have to check their website. www.petersmithtrading.com or www.abminnovacanada.com


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

If you're making the trip to Listowel, it really IS worth making a slight detour to one of Len's Mill stores. There are a couple of them in the vicinity.


MajorJane said:


> I also love the store in Listowel - always find great buys!. I also like the Lens Mills stores - there is one is Guelph, Waterloo, London, Cambridge and Woodstock..... lots of yarns and supplies and good prices.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

If you go the Len's mills in Cambridge,Take a peak in Cambridge Fibres they are right beside each other.
It may be not noticable if you don't know its there'
If you stand looking at Len's mills front doors (Cambridge location) look to your left ,
there is a little wood staircase is about six steps ,that is Cambridge Fibres.
They don't carry specialty yarns ,they carry mainly acrylic but it is very good quality and very soft knits up well and maintains its shape after washings.
Also they carry crochet cotton 9Tablecloth type)in the large spools ,while is a little difficult to get white as everyone buys it up quickly ,but I bought a lot some beautiful verigated pinks and some cream, double stranded blues,and double stranded greens
all approx 3lb each on cones for $60 so I got at least 12 lbs of crochet cotton for $60 (also the more you buy they will give you a hefty discount.)Usually the cotton is $24 a cone and I got 4 cones for $60!!
If you want white cotton crochet thread call a few days a head if they have it they WILL set it aside for you with your name on it.
I used to live in Cambridge up until last year and was a frequent customer of theirs. The store is a little pokey but the customer service and prices are great


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

CrochetyLady said:


> On my latest visit to relatives in Ontario I decided to show you what a great LYS exists in Listowel. It's the outlet store for Spinrite Yarns and they carry Bernat, Patons, Lily, Phentex and also get discontinued yarns and such from other companies. That green garbage bag on the chair in front of the store is the latest addition to my stash...had to rearrange my luggage to get it on the plane!


Wow - that to me is heaven :lol:


----------

